# RMR Duckies IKs



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

Anyone used one? They are on sale today.
I don't care to hear anyone using a china-made electronic device to lecture me about imports. Just wanted an idea how they boat if anyone actually knows. I've used a Lynx, Aire Oufitter and a Hyside Padillac.

Thanks.


----------



## Bradd B (Sep 20, 2014)

I would be curious to to know as well. I just got a new RMR 14'er raft last month and have already used it three times. It's a heavy bastard for sure but the quality/engineering seems to be good with the price point being the selling/buying advantage. I would like to hear about their IK's though!

I picked my raft up for a great deal from: DRL River Gypsies "Home" or phone @ 541-979-5646. He's a great guy to talk to. He sell's boats on the side and pretty straight forward. I don't think he would push any product he didn't think was right for you and may have some answers for you.

,BB


----------

